# After Effects bestimmten Framebereich exportieren



## thyrael01 (21. Dezember 2009)

Hallo zusammen,
ich habe in AfterEffects ein Video erstellt und möchte von diesem nur 
einen Bestimmten Teil (von Frame x bis Frame y) als avi (o.ä.) exportieren. 
Kann aber in den Optionen nix passendes finden. 
Wisst ihr da was?


----------



## bokay (21. Dezember 2009)

Hallo,

Mit der "B" und der "N" Taste kannst du einen Berreich innerhalb deiner Komposition bestimmen. Mit rechter Maustaste in die Timeline geklickt erscheint ein Menü in dem du "Komposition auf Arbeitsberreich trimmen" auswählen kannst.

Voila´


----------

